# 2nd ivf attempt ending in miscarriage 😟



## caz_lady_jones (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi ladies,
I just wanted to write a post to see how others have dealt with, got through this situation?
We finished our 2nd round of fresh ivf (no embies to freeze) and on the day of our BFP I started bleeding, it only lasted a couple of days and not paticulary heavy but after having 3 blood tests my levels have dropped and they advised we had miscarried a few days after I started bleeding again and I have never bled like this before! 
I started bleeding last Wednesday and the cramps started Thursday and pretty much hasn't stopped since! 
During our 2nd time me and my partner had a discussion and agreed if it didn't work this time we would hold of for 6 months go on our holiday and start again.
Its strange to say that I am sort of looking forward to having a little break from it all. Having our own family would never leave our minds but the last few years have been about having a baby, doing test, having ivf and it has become too emotional to deal with and I need a break, has anyone felt like that?
I am now starting to worry that the next time we do ivf this will happen again...


----------



## Fiftyshades34 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi caz,

Why don't you come over to the in between cycle boards where there is a lovely group of us all the same situation.

I guess all I can say is that we just have to get on with it. Trying to keep busy, my medicine is exercise and music...just recently however I have been struggling emotionally but that's just normal. I think a break does us all good physically and emotionally. 

I've also been proactive in the next steps which also keeps me going. Just so I know we are not just doing nothing. 

Xxx


----------



## Jdyson (Aug 26, 2013)

I've decided to take a break from treatment. After 3 attempts, the second of which was a mmc, me and my husband have decided to have fun and stop putting our lives on hold and try again later in the year. A couple of weeks ago I was feeling physically and emotionally exhausted, and I already feel so much better. It takes over your life and I think having a break is a good idea. We've booked a holiday in June and know when we get back we'll start being good to prepare for treatment in August.


----------



## CharlieJ (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi Caz,

My story is similar to yours except I have had 2 BFPs then CP before 6 weeks with both cycles! Crap! Totally heartbreaking when all we want is a little family  
I have been feeling very low after this last failure and it ended up with me in A&E with pain and bleeding ++. So my recovery is very much physical and emotional- more so than last time.
We have been advised to have some recurrent miscarriage tests before trying another cycle and to have an endometrial scratch with next cycle (despite there being nothing 'wrong' with my uterus). So there will be more of a substantial gap before we go for it again. 
But each cycle is a game of chance which is mostly not in our favour. So keep going we WILL get there one day.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss  

I sometimes think that doing nothing is actually the scariest thing!

A holiday is a good idea, and doing jobs around the house and visiting friends all helps. Pop over and join us in Limboland, there are quite a few of us in the inbetween stage and waiting to start, or still making up our minds what we are going to start doing!  

Xxx


----------

